# Ego one /Twisp Battery /Tanks??



## Petrus (23/7/15)

Any tanks that will work on the ego one/Twisp battery. Its a bit of a battle to juice up the twisp aero tanks? Suggestions?


----------



## Rafique (23/7/15)

any tank will work provided you have a coil over 1 ohm. will just look oblong with an oversized tank on it. what diameter do you have at the moment


----------



## Jan (23/7/15)

Think the subtank nano can be nice. I think the diameter is almost the same as the ego one 2200mah battery. The subtank mini is just to wide.


----------



## Christopher (23/7/15)

Rafique said:


> any tank will work provided you have a coil over 1 ohm. will just look oblong with an oversized tank on it. what diameter do you have at the moment



the ego one battery will fire down to 0.5 ohm. 

Try looking at the Subtank Nano, I think that battery is 22mm - same as the nano.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twisper (23/7/15)

Christopher said:


> the ego one battery will fire down to 0.5 ohm.
> 
> Try looking at the Subtank Nano, I think that battery is 22mm - same as the nano.



The Nano is 18mm. Will fit perfectly and works well with the 1.2oHm coil.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Rafique (23/7/15)

Christopher said:


> the ego one battery will fire down to 0.5 ohm.
> 
> Try looking at the Subtank Nano, I think that battery is 22mm - same as the nano.



Mis read the original post I thought it was the the normal ego batteries


----------



## R8B84 (23/7/15)

I've got two of the short ego one batteries with sub tank nanos for my out and about devices. Works a treat. The original ego one batteries can also sub ohm so I use the 0.5 occ coils sometimes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imspaz (24/7/15)

I have a kangertech emow mega battery and tank if you are keen ? Just a suggestion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

